# Horror Hoodies just in time for Halloween



## RattandRoll

http://2coolghouls.blogspot.com/2014/08/horror-hoodies.html

Horror Hoodie line features Iconic hero characters Jason, Freddy, Pennywise, Beetlejuice, and King of Monsters Godzilla


----------

